# Punch Rare Corojo Magnum Cigar Review - Good but there's better



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Being a Punch fan I enjoy all their lines. This cigar is no different. It has the classic Punch flavors but is a little milder than their regular...

Read the full review here: Punch Rare Corojo Magnum Cigar Review - Good but there's better


----------



## JD03Cobra (Jul 11, 2008)

I enjoy the Maduro version of this cigar...decent cigar for the money.


----------

